# filter idea, is it stupid or not? waht do u think?



## samiben (Nov 1, 2013)

so i was thinking, i have a canister filter that shoots out alot of water and i thought maybe if instead of just letting the water go back into the fish tank i thought to let them go threw a media box hanging above the water.
will this give alot more filtration or is this stupid?
http://m.uploadedit.com/e023/1383259430839.jpg


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I would think you could set up an effective trickle type filter but it would be pretty tough to hide it if this is a display tank. Do you need additional bio-filtration?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

That's the question, whether you need more bio filtration. Would it work? Sure. Is it needed, probably not. Most canister filters have big compartments to hold more than enough bio media.


----------



## samiben (Nov 1, 2013)

well i read online that over filtration is a good thing and i have 100g tank with a 400gph filter so i thought instead of buying a hob filter ill do that idea.
or is it more about mechanical filtering than bio?


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

samiben said:


> well i read online that over filtration is a good thing and i have 100g tank with a 400gph filter so i thought instead of buying a hob filter ill do that idea.
> or is it more about mechanical filtering than bio?


I agree with over filtration but I guess at what cost? If I can over filter and have everything hidden away in a sump and it reallys isn't a financial cost to me then I'm covered in the event I end up adding more stock to the tank requiring more filtration. That needed filtration is already in place. I don't think you'll have anyone say it's a bad idea to be heavily filtered, just may not be necessary for a healthy tank. All we really know is you have a 100g tank with a canister. Nothing about stocking levels etc. My first concern is appropriate bio filtration but I use a combo of both bio and mechanical.


----------



## samiben (Nov 1, 2013)

well how do i know how much filtration i need? i have 100g on a 400gph canister filter. 40 1.25inch cichlids


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

that is a very good question! I use my water tests to help determine that and also my maintenance schedule. What is your water quality now? I would think of down the road when these 40 fish grow up and how much the bio load will be. You haven't said what type of cichlids. Max size will be 3" mbunas or 12+" haps? Are you expecting to keep all 40 in the tank? I do not have the "formula". I will have a similar question and asking for advice in the near future when I design the sump system for a 300 gallon tank that will house peacocks and haps. Hopefully others will chime in and help based on their experience as well.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

first off, the best way to determine filtration needs, are the consistent use of test kits and tracking water parameters. Additionally, filtration also is impacted by water changes - if one is willing to do more, frequent water changes, there is a lower need for filtration. Either way, watching out for the build up of nitrate is a good metric to use.

As for the idea of a trickle filter on the output of the filter, it is not a 'dumb' idea, but in a way you would be re-inventing the wheel, it would be easier to simply add an additional filter to the tank. There are possible designs which could be problematic - what happens if you are not able to maintain it for a period of time, and it clogs? Will it overflow and flood the house?

With the tank's potential bioload, additional filtration is most assuredly in your future.


----------

